# Request...stupid as it is



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

I have tried using theme kitchen for this, but I don't understand all that I need to do.

What I really, REALLY, would like is the accurate battery that has the two circles. I don't know why this matters so much to me, but it does. Do any of you have this handy. I think it was part of a theme for ep4p....maybe coredroid. For some reason, this matters more than the crt off and the depoop.

Thank you to whoever helps.

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

What rom are you running?
What battery icon are you referring to?
What colors? 
We can go from there..


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

Running the newest infinity. The icon looks like a thin semi circle inside of another. Theme kitchen calls it the honeycomb icon. I would like the color to be the standard blue to 30%, then yellow to 15%, then red. I'm not picky about colors or percents as long as it it starts blue.

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a .zip file from UOT Kitchen.
It contains framework-res.apk and systemui.apk, from Infinity 1211 *WITHOUT* TSM parts.

Honeycomb battery mod only

EDIT: moved to new topic.


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for this!

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

No problem, happy to help.


----------

